# Did the 5:2 diet affect your fertility?



## ChloeLambert

Hi there,

I am writing for the Daily Mail about the 5:2 diet and some recent reports suggesting it causes more side effects in men than women. Some women have reported that the diet caused changes in their menstrual cycle such as lighter periods or their periods stopping altogether. I would very much like to talk to any women who have experienced this, for the article. We can offer a fee or a donation to charity as a gesture of thanks for taking part. Please email me on chloe.h.lambert if you'd like to find out more or would like to give an interview. 

Many thanks
Chloe


----------



## Sheilaweb

Chloe, sorry but changes to periods will not adversely affect fertility in a woman, as long as the lady is still ovulating, thats the main basis of fertility.... i hate unnecessary scare mongering.
Sheila


----------

